
Sourcehoney – Before Show HN: Open Source Idea Network - whittlbc
http://www.sourcehoney.com
======
techlawtech
Sweet! I've been looking for a way to find ideas to collaborate on and fellow
hackers to collaborate with :)

------
cosmicexplorer
The filtering by language is super cool; do you think you could ever allow
adding custom tags as well?

~~~
whittlbc
Yep! For sure. It's definitely high up on the to-do list to let users submit
their own custom domain tags. Languages/Frameworks possibly, too.

------
twhit223
The Github integration is great. Have you thought about integrating with
Bitbucket as well?

~~~
whittlbc
I hadn't thought about that actually...could be something to look into. GitLab
as well.

------
maggieoconnor
Great UX ... been looking for something like this.

------
edwardyun
love the idea :)

